# FritzBox oder was anderes?



## erNi85 (21. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, ich bin es leid das mein aktueller TP Link router ständig die verbindung verliert... jetzt schaue ich mich nach einem neuen guten Wlan Router um der natürlich fehlerfrei laufen soll. Preislich würde ich mich schon gern so bei 50€ bewegen (kann also auch gebrauchst sein)
ich weiß das der preis grade für eine fritzbox sehr eng bemessen ist.
da ich mir jetzt das iphone 6 geholt habe, hätte ich natürlich auch nichts dagegen wenn der Router AC unterstützen würde. 5Ghz Wlan wär natürlich auch was schönes aber ich denke das man das für den preis nicht bekommt oder?

welchen Wlan Router könntet ihr mir empfehlen?
entweder einen neuen oder halt gut gebrauchten aus der bucht ?!


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Oktober 2014)

Was hast du denn für einen Internet Anschluss? Oder muss der Router gar keine Verbindung ins Internet herstellen sondern nur via LAN Kabel? Noch andere Geräte die angeschlossen werden müssen?


----------



## erNi85 (21. Oktober 2014)

ich hab ne 20 Mbit leitung und im wLan sind maximal iPhones oder andere mobile Endgeräte.

ich brauche keinen Router mit telefonie oder internet TV und was es alles fürn mist gibt, ich will einfach nur Pures Wlan haben damit ich auch mal im schlafzimmer oder auf dem Sofa sufen kann.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Oktober 2014)

Gebraucht eine FritzBox 7362 SL, 3370 oder 3390. Neu und WLAN AC wird bei 50€ nichts. 

Kein normales Telefon im Haus? Ob Adsl oder Vdsl weisst du auch nicht nehme ich an..

Gibt sicher auch andere Geräte, aber der Komfort einer Fritzbox ist imo unerreicht.


----------



## erNi85 (21. Oktober 2014)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Gebraucht eine FritzBox 7362 SL, 3370 oder 3390. Neu und WLAN AC wird bei 50€ nichts.
> 
> Kein normales Telefon im Haus? Ob Adsl oder Vdsl weisst du auch nicht nehme ich an..
> 
> Gibt sicher auch andere Geräte, aber der Komfort einer Fritzbox ist imo unerreicht.


 
also, ich habe Kabeldeutschland, somit internet aus der fernsehdose. von Kabeldeutschland habe ich hier son hässliches "Hitron" Modem ohne Wlan, daran habe ich aktuell meinen Wlan-Router den ich ersetzen will.
Internet 20 Mbit - *KEIN TELEFON* ! und soll auch erstmal keins hin.

die von dir aufgeführten boxen werde ich mal im netz beobachten und vllt. zuschlagen.
natürlich wär mir ein "Neukauf" lieber aber nur dann wenn ich nicht all zuviele abstriche machen muss.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Oktober 2014)

Dann brauchst du nicht unbedingt einen Router, da tuts auch ein Access Point. Deswegen die Frage ob das Teil die Verbindung selber herstellen muss oder per LAN Kabel angeschlossen wird..


----------



## erNi85 (21. Oktober 2014)

richtig. das habe ich mir auch so gedacht aber da ich aus früherer zeit weiß das meine Fritzbox damals richtig richtig gut war dachte ich das ich mir sowas hinstelle!

aber wie du sagst, einenen neuen Router brauche ich nicht. ich brauche quasi nur W-Lan, und was soll besonders gut sein! ich will keine verbindungsabbrüche und ein stabiles netz haben der rest ist mir egal. 
ob das ding nu ausm aldi ist oder was auch immer kommt is mir egal.. hauptsache ich habe ein ordentliches W-Lan und das auch mögligst im schlafzimmer. )2 dünne Wände ca. 10 Meter entfernung.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Oktober 2014)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre eine FritzBox 7240/7270, sehr günstig aber kann 5GHz WLAN. 

WLAN ac gibts ab 85€:
http://geizhals.de/?cat=wlanap&sort=p&xf=529_802.11ac#xf_top

Sehe da allerdings keinen wirklichen Vorteil drin. Für deine 20mbit Leitung reicht auch WLAN n voll und ganz, 5 GHz hat leider keine so gute Reichweite, insbesondere wenn Hindernisse dazwischen sind. Auch dünne Wände können ganz massiv abschirmen.


----------



## erNi85 (21. Oktober 2014)

und welchen "normalen Wlan Access Point" könntest du mir mit ruhigem gewissen empfehlen?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Oktober 2014)

Keinen, kenne mich da zu wenig aus. Ich hatte mal 2 getestet, die haben sich regelmäßig aufgehängt, jetzt nutze ich ne Fritzbox 7240 als Access Point.^^

Aber mit den meistverkauften bei Amazon liegt man meist nicht falsch.


----------



## erNi85 (21. Oktober 2014)

auch wenn du schreibst das dudich wenig auskennst, vier augen sehen immerhin mehr als zwei. 

was sagst du denn zu dem teil hier?

Asus RT-N12 Ver. D N300 Black Diamond WLAN Router, zwei: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Oktober 2014)

Asus hat nen ganz guten Ruf, negative Bewertungen gibt es natürlich immer. Zwar nur WLAN n, dafür aber recht günstig. Probiers, notfalls zurückschicken.^^

Inzwischen sind die Bauteile für sowas simples wie WLAN n so günstig dass sich da kaum ein Hersteller noch große Patzer erlaubt.


----------



## erNi85 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich kenne mich mit den Geschwindigkeiten nicht so aus, is das schlecht? Was ist besser oder schlechter? 😁


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Oktober 2014)

In dem Fall max. 300mbit, mit dem Handy eher max. 150, realistisch eher 60, teilt sich dann auch zwischen den Geräten ein wenig auf, aber alles schneller als dein Internet.^^

Schneller = besser = teurer. Wie so oft.


----------



## erNi85 (21. Oktober 2014)

Also kann ich mir den beruhigt holen ja?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich garantiere für nichts, aber ich denke mal dass das schon was taugt.


----------

